
Ask HN: Why are we so bad at weather forecasting? - q-base
Before leaving the office today I checked 3 different weather apps, all of them said 0% chance of rain. As you have probably guessed I got 100% wet on the way home. Why are we still in 2019 so incredibly bad at weather forecasts or even just saying what the weather is exactly at this moment?
======
howard941
If by "we" you mean NWS forecasts in general they're incredibly good out to 3
days. Forecast verification is a thing and you can check the service's own
stats at
[https://www.weather.gov/mdl/verification_home](https://www.weather.gov/mdl/verification_home)
.

------
sarcasmatwork
What are the sources you checked?

We have the tech and I understand the frustration. Depends on the weather
stations and their locations. I check at least these two: wunderground.com,
windy.com

~~~
q-base
Perhaps you are just better in US? I am in Denmark, Europe. I used the weather
app from Apple, DMI (Official danish weather forecast) and finally a Norwegian
called YR. But over and over again I find that none of them can even just tell
me the weather I can see out my window and I even live in the capital so it is
not like I live in some remote area.

